# Ecologists buy 1,000-acre blue gum plantation and transform it into wetland it once was



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2021)

_The abrupt form of Victoria's Mount Sturgeon looms behind the new swamps.(Supplied: Michelle Forte, EyeDropper Designs)_

"When you see the landscape the way we do, as ecologists, you see it through a different lens," he said. "It was a dry dust bowl effectively, but you could still see that it was a wetland, and it could be a wetland again."

"I drove out after a big flood to see how our two trial swamps were looking, I'd just taken a few steps off the road and saw a black thing moving up along the bank of a deep drain," Mr Bachmann said.

"I thought it might be a water rat, but then I got a look at the bill and I thought, 'Oh my goodness, it's a platypus!'" he said…….

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-02...ntation-transformed-back-to-wetlands/13110128


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 7, 2021)

What's not to love about this!

One word... beautiful!

Thank you for posting, Mellow.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

This is so cool.


----------

